# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  CBOM technique question

## spenser

New CBOM player signingback in for some help. Tried an octave a while ago and had wrist issues with long scale. Was lucky enough to get one on dennis's new Lafferty octaves w/ short scale and so far so good. The neck is spot on and tone is very good even with my hack playing! To the point- curious about playing position specifically holding and postioning like a classical guitar or straight out like a regular guitar or is it just feel and comfort during experimentation? Appreciate the pointers, missed the deeper tone of the octave and glad to be back in!

----------


## otterly2k

I think it's a matter of finding what works best for you.  There's no right or wrong here.  Personally, I always have mine on a strap (so that my playing position can be more consistent between sitting and standing) and have the neck angled a little bit up, but not as steeply as classical guitars usually are.  Maybe a 35-40degree angle up from horizontal.

----------


## Bill S

+1 for using a strap. your fingers and left hand can concentrate on playing the notes right, without the small diversion (may even 5%!) of making sure the neck doesn't start to drop.

----------


## Gerry Cassidy

Hey Spenser, welcome back to the wonderful world of CBOM!

You got yourself a very nice OM to start with. I am really fortunate to live within 45 minutes of Dennis and his shop, so I "Force" myself to drop in every once in awhile.  :Grin:  I probably played your OM, or one of it's brothers. 

As for technique; the best recommend I can make is to hold it where it allows you the most ease in getting your hands around on it. 

One of my teachers from years ago called it "Economy of Movement", in other words, the less you have to move your hands around to get to the location you need to be the better. 

I have never seen any literature giving the 'proper playing form' for an OM like you would for guitar (classical, especially) or bass. 

So, I say get comfy with it and have a blast!

----------


## spenser

Gerry- i am jealous if you played it before it shipped but glad I dont live that close to him! He seems to get enough of my money!
I do appreciate the responses, and have been fooling with holding it at more of an angle, relying on a shorter strap length to help. I figuered it was going to take some changes. It has a great sound and the shorter neck is much more user friendly, Dennis did a good job with these.

----------

